# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Walt Disney World - Một thế giới rực rỡ sắc màu - Du lịch Mỹ

## nguyetnt

Ai cũng ước mong một lần được đi đến thế giới cổ tích, được gặp nhân vật trong truyện tranh hay trong câu chuyện mẹ và cô thường hay kể. Một chuyến đi đến Walt Disney World như biến ước mơ của ta thành sự thật, mỗi người được về lại ký ức tuổi thơ trong sáng, hồn nhiên, đầy màu sắc. Điều đó thật tuyệt phải không nào ?

Walt Disney World là một khu vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng, ăn uống, mua sắm… vô cùng hoành tráng nằm ở tiểu bang Florida, đông nam Hoa Kỳ. Đặc biệt hơn bất kỳ khu vui chơi giải trí nào khác, công viên giải trí Walt Disney World là địa điểm du lịch thu hút lượng khách đông nhất nhì thế giới vào mỗi năm nhờ kích cỡ rộng lớn cũng như sự đa dạng các loại hình dịch vụ.


Những hoạt động hấp dẫn cùng lượng khách
cao ngất ngưởng tại Walt Disney World. Ảnh: foxnews.com
Với tổng diện tích lên đến 41km2, Walt Disney World được chia thành nhiều khu riêng biệt với những chủ đề đặc trưng, nổi bật hay với những mục đích khác nhau. Dù vậy nhưng khu vực nào cũng rất hấp dẫn và thu hút từ trẻ em đến người lớn. Bạn sẽ lạc bước khi đi giữa thế giới thần tiên này mất thôi !

Magic Kingdom Theme Park - Vương quốc diệu kỳ


Lâu đài của công chúa Lọ Lem,
biểu tượng của khu vực Magic Kingdom Theme Park. Ảnh: dh15.wordpress.com
Vương quốc thu nhỏ này có những 5 khu vực: Main Street, U.S.A., Adventureland, Frontierland, Liberty Square, Fantasyland, Tomorrowland. Mỗi khu có những hoạt động riêng như diễu hành, sắm vai làm nàng công chúa, chàng hoàng tử, bắn pháo hoa và các trò chơi thú vị khác.


Xem các nhân vật trong phim hoạt hình nổi tiếng
“Toy Story” nhảy múa trên đường phố. Ảnh: profimedia.si




Gặp nàng công chúa và chàng hoàng tử ếch trong
phim hoạt hình “Princess and the Frog”. Ảnh: fanpop.com 

Cả nhà cùng trải nghiệm cảm giác mạnh. Ảnh: destinationsinflorida.com
Epcot – Một xã hội kiểu mẫu cho ngày mai

Đây là một công trình mà ngài Walt Disney cực kỳ tâm đắc. Ông chú trọng xây dựng nên nó để tạo nên một dấu ấn riêng biệt cho Walt Disney World. Epcot đã làm nên một bước ngoặc công nghệ tiên tiến nhưng cũng mang đầy màu sắc của trí tưởng tượng, giúp cho Walt Disney World trở nên thu hút hơn bên cạnh vẻ hồn nhiên, ngọt ngào của cổ tích. Đến công viên chủ đề thứ 2 này, ta sẽ có những chuyến du ngoạn đến thế giới của công nghệ cao, của sự sáng tạo và những ý tưởng mới mẻ, độc đáo, bạn sẽ thấy rằng những cái có vẻ như không thể mà lại có thể đấy !


“Tàu vũ trụ” hình dạng như một trái
banh golf khổng lồ – biểu tượng của khu Epcot. Ảnh: whereindisneyworld.com epcot
Animal Kingdom - Vương quốc của những loài thú


Một góc khu bảo tồn các loài động vật. Ảnh: oocities.org
Hiện ở Animal King có khoảng 1700 con thú thuộc 250 loài khác nhau. Nơi đây tự hào là sở thú lớn nhất thế giới, về quy mô, tầm cỡ và số loài đang được bảo tồn. Bạn sẽ được tiếp cận một cách gần gũi nhất với những con thú, cho chúng ăn và chụp hình cùng. Sẽ càng thích hơn nữa khi ta được xem chúng biểu diễn xiếc.


Cây “cổ thụ” duy nhất cũng là biểu tượng của khu bảo tồn. Ảnh: disney-desktop-wallpaper.com


Rất nhiều loài thú đang sinh sống tại đây. Ảnh: onlywdworld.com
Hollywood Studio - Phim trường Hollywood tại Walt Disney World

Đây là lúc ta thả mình vào âm nhạc, điện ảnh. Đến với Disney’s Hollywood Studio, bạn sẽ được lắc lư theo những bài hát của ca sĩ, các nhân vật hoạt hình, xem các show diễn hoạt cảnh phim nổi tiếng như ‘High School Musical”, “Journey into Narnia”… Hay đã mắt hơn là những cảnh xe rượt bắn nhau giống hệt trên phim Hollywood ta vẫn thấy. Họ luôn sáng tạo để có thêm nhiều tiết mục mới, hẳn bạn sẽ không bao giờ cảm thấy chán nản !

 
Sân khấu “The Rock n’ Glow” đầy sôi động. Ảnh: onlywdworld.com


Những pha biểu diễn xe hơi, mô tô thật ngoạn mục. Ảnh: Kevin.Davis.Photography
Disney’s Blizzard Beach và Typhoon Lagoon

Sau khi đi tham quan, vui chơi là lúc bạn muốn được nhảy ùm xuống hồ nước mát trong cho thật sảng khoái. Ở Walt Disney World có tất cả. Ngoài những khu vui chơi trên cạn còn có cả công viên nước được thiết kế độc đáo, hoành tráng với thật nhiều trò chơi cho cả trẻ em và người lớn.


Disney’s Blizzard Beach đẹp như một hòn đảo. Ảnh: wdwlive.com 

Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon nổi tiếng với những đường trượt rất thú vị. Ảnh: wikitravel.org
Chỉ với 6 khu vực chính, bạn sẽ phải mỏi chân để khám phá chi tiết, cặn kẽ hết cái hay, cái vui của Walt Disney World. Ngoài 6 khu kể trên còn có một số địa điểm ăn uống, mua sắm, resort nằm trong khuôn viên phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của du khách.

Walt Disney World thật là một điểm đến tuyệt vời. Nó phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi, già trẻ lớn bé, tất cả đều có thể hòa cùng niềm vui, tiếng cười và vô số điều thú vị khác. Tôi thầm cảm phục ngài Walt Disney đã tạo ra một vương quốc hoàn hảo đến như thế !

----------


## cheezelsoshi

thích thật
Muốn đến disney quá

----------


## Alyaj

Sao ko mở 1 cái ở HN nhể

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Hn đất đâu mà mở nữa hả bạn, muốn mở cái này cần ít cũng fải bằng 2 lần suối tiên ở sài gòn  :cuoi:

----------


## lovetravel

mỗi nhìn thôi đã thấy khong khí nhộn nhịp rồi, kết cái trò cảm giác mạnh.  :cuoi1:

----------


## greenlove

Disney sứ sở của những câu chuyện cổ tích....Mình là mê phim hoạt hình lắm đó.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunterist

Đúng là một thế giớ cổ tích.đẹp thật

----------

